# Thongs on women... yea or nea?



## Marc (Jan 27, 2009)

The thong tree thread in skiing got me thinking about how I actually don't really like the looks of thongs on women.  Some guys go crazy, I can't tell you how many of my idiot friends have punched me in the arm after seeing a woman crouch down and lean over an ask, "Didja see the whaletale on that one?!"

Yuck.  I'm not in to butsecks, and as far as I'm concerned, that is a strictly one way street (in my bedroom anyway, I understand gay people like it, nothing against them, whatever blows your grundle hair back).

Garments should stay out of that area, IMHO.  I don't even like the looks of a bare thong, swimsuit for example... makes the ass look too tall or out of preportion somehow.  I'd much rather see a nice, low rise french cut or skimpy boyshorts, personally.

What's your view on thongs and why?  Girls feel free to chime in with any additional insight us pigs might be missing.


----------



## frozencorn (Jan 27, 2009)

Well, I'm not going to say no.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 27, 2009)

I prefer them off. Crumpled up at the foot of my bed.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 27, 2009)

Marc said:


> ... I don't even like the looks of a bare thong, swimsuit for example... makes the ass look too tall or out of preportion somehow. I'd


 
You've just never seen a woman with a perfect ass in a thong. "Excuse me darling, you have a perfect ass, may I wear it as a hat?" Thongs look good if she has the anatomy for it!


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow. This thread is awesome.


----------



## Marc (Jan 27, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> You've just never seen a woman with a perfect ass in a thong. "Excuse me darling, you have a perfect ass, may I wear it as a hat?" Thongs look good if she has the anatomy for it!



No, I've seen plenty I think... just the idea of where that thing is wierds me out a bit, and I still say boyshorts and/or low rise, very skimpy bikini bottoms look way better to me... but, this is a lot about personal preference, of course.


----------



## Marc (Jan 27, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Wow. This thread is awesome.



This is the result of a creature that's half engineer, 7/8ths pervert.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 27, 2009)

There are a lot of asses out there that don't look right in a thong, but when it works I'm cool with.

I do agree with the boy shorts, those can be pretty damn hot.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 27, 2009)

Marc said:


> No, I've seen plenty I think... just the idea of where that thing is wierds me out a bit


 
Unless you're going to use the thong as dental floss,  or you're a plumber, who cares where its been? Lets face it, with a great butt, anything looks good, boy shorts, french-cut, etc... I can understand that goats in thongs would turn you off though!!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 27, 2009)

I am not very picky.  Boy shorts are #1, but a thong could look great too as well.


----------



## cbcbd (Jan 27, 2009)

Not crazy about them either, especially since most unphotoshopped women just can't do them justice - sorry, white tan-less a$$es should not be wearing them.

Agree - low rise and boyshorts are it


----------



## severine (Jan 27, 2009)

.....................

...............................

......................................There actually is a sort of comfort factor, believe it or not....................

But I probably shouldn't discuss this thread, seeing as I don't have one of those "perfect" asses you're striving for anyway.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jan 27, 2009)

severine said:


> .....................
> 
> ...............................
> 
> ...


 
I knew that "perfect" comment would draw you out!! Come on, the lid is off the can-o-worms now!! I'm sure Mark would be interested in the comfort factor!! :razz:


----------



## Marc (Jan 27, 2009)

Knowing what a wedgie feels like... I have a hard time believing that.

Aside from that, of course you should discuss this, because, 1 it gives us valued female perspective and insight, and 2, a perfect looking anything is subjective, and ipso facto, not restrained to any one thing.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 27, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> I prefer them off. Crumpled up at the foot of my bed.



+1,  if some fabric needs to be worn,  IMHO, LESS is more!


----------



## severine (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh, I see! Now I'm being baited! 

Well, I look at it this way... most underwear ends up there anyway... instead of spending all day picking out wedgies, why not just start that way. It's really fairly comfortable. Hardly noticeable at all. Much better than a large wad of fabric there, KWIM? 

Then again... I'm not opposed to commando...

And that's probably way more than anyone on here wants to hear about my underwear choices. I apologize for the appetites lost.


----------



## Marc (Jan 27, 2009)

Plus it makes you look much less stuck up than Randi, who is apparently to busy throwing icy water on homeless people to comment.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 27, 2009)

cbcbd said:


> Not crazy about them either, especially since most unphotoshopped women just can't do them justice - sorry, white tan-less a$$es should not be wearing them.



Your not married I take it  :lol:


----------



## Marc (Jan 27, 2009)

severine said:


> Oh, I see! Now I'm being baited!
> 
> Well, I look at it this way... most underwear ends up there anyway... instead of spending all day picking out wedgies, why not just start that way. It's really fairly comfortable.
> 
> And that's probably way more than anyone on here wants to hear about my underwear choices. I apologize for the appetites lost.



I didn't know that about women's underwear, that's actually the best argument I think I've heard yet...


----------



## severine (Jan 27, 2009)

See the edit above for further explanation... 

Then again, my experience may just be because of how wide my own butt is... Perhaps tiny chicks don't get wedgies. ::shrug::


----------



## Marc (Jan 27, 2009)

cbcbd said:


> sorry, white tan-less a$$es should not be wearing them.



What kinda west coast dope you smokin mang?

White tan-less ass describes males only.  The same characteristic on a woman = delicate, fair skinned beauty.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 27, 2009)

severine said:


> See the edit above for further explanation...
> 
> Then again, my experience may just be because of how wide my own butt is... Perhaps tiny chicks don't get wedgies. ::shrug::



From the picking I see my female employees doing on a regular basis , and they range from a size 2 to a size maybe 12/14,  I'd say that in this case, the wedgie is a phenomena that spans all a$$ sizes


----------



## cbcbd (Jan 27, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Your not married I take it  :lol:


Haha, yep. But hey, my girl knows my underwear preferences. Even with her perfect bumper I try to steer her away from the string.



Marc said:


> What kinda west coast dope you smokin mang?


Only the best from BC.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 27, 2009)

"Thong Song"

This thing right here
Is lettin all the ladies know
What guys talk about
You know
The finer things in life
Hahaha
Check it out

Ooh dat dress so scandalous
And ya know another nigga couldn't handle it
See ya shakin that thang like who's da ish
With a look in ya eye so devilish

Uh
Ya like to dance at all the hip hop spots
And ya cruise to the crews like connect da dots
Not just urban she likes the pop
Cuz she was livin la vida loca

[BRIDGE]
She had dumps like a truck truck truck
Thighs like what what what
Baby move your butt butt butt
Uh
I think to sing it again
She had dumps like a truck truck truck
Thighs like what what what
All night long
Let me see that thong

[CHORUS]
I like it when the beat goes da na da na
Baby make your booty go da na da na
Girl I know you wanna show da na da na
That thong th thong thong thong
I like it when the beat goes da na da na
Baby make your booty go da na da na
Girl I know you wanna show da na da na
That thong th thong thong thong

That girl so scandalous
And I know another nigga couldn't handle it
And she shakin that thang like who's da ish
With a look in her eye so devilish

Uh
She like to dance at all the hip hop spots
And she cruise to the crews like connect da dots
Not just urban she likes the pop
Cuz she was livin la vida loca

[BRIDGE]

[CHORUS (2x)]

Whoaaa
That dress so scandalous
And I swear another nigga couldn't handle it
See ya shakin that thang like who's da ish
With a look in her eye so devilish

(Whoa)
Uh ya like to dance at all the hip hop spots
And ya cruise to the crews like connect da dots
Not just urban ya like the pop
Cuz she was livin la vida loca

(Whoa)
She had dumps like a truck truck truck
Thighs like what what what
Baby move your butt butt butt
(Ooh)
Uh think to sing it again
Cuz she had dumps like a truck truck truck
Thighs like what what what
Baby move your butt butt butt
Uh think to sing it again
Come on
Come on
Come on
Come on

Yeahhhh yeah

[CHORUS (3x)]

Whoa
Uh alright
Uh whoa yeah
Ooh
Whoa
(Like it when the beat goes da na da na)
(Baby make your booty go da na da na)
(Girl I know you wanna show da na da na)
Baby
(That thong th thong thong thong)

(I like it when the beat goes da na da na)
(Baby make your booty go da na da na)
(Girl I know you wanna show da na da na)
(That thong th thong thong thong)


----------



## drjeff (Jan 27, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> "Thong Song"
> 
> This thing right here
> Is lettin all the ladies know
> ...



And to think that GSS is missing this in real time   - If he was working right now, my guess is this thread would be atleast a couple of pages longer by now! :lol:


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 27, 2009)

Thongs are hot on most women.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 27, 2009)

So the cleaning lady in my new office building (who works for Building Maintenance, not my company) likes to wear really tight sweatpants with very visable thongs underneath. She's not bad on the eyes either. Very visable when she's walking around....even more so when she's changing the bags in the garbage cans.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 27, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> So the cleaning lady in my new office building (who works for Building Maintenance, not my company) likes to wear really tight sweatpants with very visable thongs underneath. She's not bad on the eyes either. Very visable when she's walking around....even more so when she's changing the bags in the garbage cans.



A plus to the new office digs for 'ya there Root!   Maybe the person from the coffee supply company will have the same "problem"


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 27, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> So the cleaning lady in my new office building (who works for Building Maintenance, not my company) likes to wear really tight sweatpants with very visable thongs underneath. She's not bad on the eyes either. Very visable when she's walking around....even more so when she's changing the bags in the garbage cans.



All I can think of is George Costanza.

Don't pull a George.


----------



## marcski (Jan 27, 2009)

IMHO, provided we're not talking serious "oversized load" (no female on this board that I've seen really applies to...not that I've seen every women on here..) a thong just frames a woman's ass perfectly.   

My wife got these low-rise thongs a couple of months ago...and I have to tell you, they just get my motor running!!!

Oh, and Marc....try a thong made for a male....they might ride up and give you those wedgies as much as the female ones!


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 27, 2009)

Marc said:


> Plus it makes you look much less stuck up than Randi, who is apparently to busy throwing icy water on homeless people to comment.



Silence, peasant, lest I give you a proper thrashing!

IMHO thongs are for insecure women who need to feel better about themselves through what they wear (with the exception of Carrie, who just seems to dislike wedgies). 

Given that I'm quite secure in my own inherent flawlessness, I've naturally never felt the need to wear one and highly doubt I ever will. 

Marc sucks,

-R


----------



## Marc (Jan 27, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Silence, peasant, lest I give you a proper thrashing!
> 
> IMHO thongs are for insecure women who need to feel better about themselves through what they wear



I agree, naked would be much better than evil clothing.



MRGisevil said:


> Given that I'm quite secure in my *own inherent flawlessness,* I've naturally never felt the need to wear one and highly doubt I ever will.
> 
> Marc sucks,
> 
> -R



Tell me Randi, where I might find a drug to make me so delusional...


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 27, 2009)

drjeff said:


> A plus to the new office digs for 'ya there Root!  Maybe the person from the coffee supply company will have the same "problem"


 
Yeah, it's been movating me to spend more time in the office, and less time working from home:idea:. First time I've ever had a office with a window too! 

Sales rep for the coffee company is named John. If he shows up in a thong, I'll be forced to go to his competetor. uke:


----------



## Geoff (Jan 27, 2009)

OB Jason Giambi reference: I wear my gold thong whenever I get into a slump.


----------



## hardline (Jan 27, 2009)

was reading this thread and damn near missed my stop on the train. personally i dont really have preferance i just like whats under the undies


----------



## MRGisevil (Jan 27, 2009)

Marc said:


> I agree, naked would be much better than evil clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me Randi, where I might find a drug to make me so delusional...



I know it's hard, Marc- being around a radiant creature such as myself and knowing you'll never compare, but try not to be too bitter about it. It's bad for the complexion.

Hey when iz joo coming to Sundown again? I've got a chairlift I wanna throw you off of.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 27, 2009)

Prefer to see low riders or regular bikini myself


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 27, 2009)

not really a fan of thongs on any size ass

Makes me want to pull the string like that old kids toy








mooooo......the cow says


----------



## Paul (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 27, 2009)

Nothing wrong with the thong.  But a pair of boy shorts exposing the gluteal fold (curve at the bottom of the butt) is money.


----------



## Danaxxmiller (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## cbcbd (Jan 27, 2009)

Danaxx... yes... oh yes.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 27, 2009)

Hell yeah!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 28, 2009)

Danaxxmiller said:


>



HORRIBLE dancer.  but a great fart box. :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jan 28, 2009)

As long as her butt is clean..


----------



## Marc (Jan 28, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> As long as her butt is clean..



Therein lies the problem... how would one know before hand?  One could guess based on appearance, but appearances can often be deceiving.


----------



## severine (Jan 28, 2009)

My little Sicilian grandmother once went on a tirade about women who go commando and how disgusting it is because if they sit on park benches, they're leaving feces everywhere. :lol: I don't even know where the convo came from...

Shouldn't one be clean regardless of his/her underwear choice?


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 28, 2009)

Sure beats granny panties


----------



## eatskisleep (Jan 28, 2009)




----------



## SkiDork (Jan 28, 2009)

eatskisleep said:


>



+1


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 28, 2009)

severine said:


> My little Sicilian grandmother once went on a tirade about women who go commando and how disgusting it is because if they sit on park benches, they're leaving feces everywhere. :lol: I don't even know where the convo came from...
> 
> Shouldn't one be clean regardless of his/her underwear choice?



I have the hots for your grandmother


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 28, 2009)

campgottagopee said:


> I have the hots for your grandmother



you beat me to it...


----------



## severine (Jan 28, 2009)

:lol: Only if you like being brow-beaten. She's a tough cookie, and bossy, too.


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 28, 2009)

severine said:


> :lol: Only if you like being brow-beaten. She's a tough cookie, and bossy, too.



Yes, yes ----- I love being treated nasty


----------



## severine (Jan 28, 2009)

Alright, I really don't want to be thinking of my _grandmother_ like _that_. Geez, guys! uke: I'd rather think of hot women in thongs than my grandmother doing..... uke:


----------



## SkiDork (Jan 28, 2009)

severine said:


> Alright, I really don't want to be thinking of my _grandmother_ like _that_. Geez, guys! uke: I'd rather think of hot women in thongs than my grandmother doing..... uke:



neither do I..  Thanks for clarifying that..

Now the obvious question goes without saying...


----------



## campgottagopee (Jan 28, 2009)

severine said:


> Alright, I really don't want to be thinking of my _grandmother_ like _that_. Geez, guys! uke: I'd rather think of hot women in thongs than my grandmother doing..... uke:



:grin::grin::grin:​


----------



## davidhowland14 (Jan 28, 2009)

I voted yes, but with a caveat. I don't like thongs all the time, but there are some proper situations. I'd much rather have something else besides a thong (or nothing at all) but I'm not against them completely.


----------



## severine (Jan 28, 2009)

What? I'm only human. I can appreciate beauty for what it is, right?


----------



## Marc (Jan 28, 2009)

I love it when women appreciate the beauty of other women.


I like it even better when they act on that appreciation.

/Giggity


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 28, 2009)

this thread has me thinking....  now i am going to have to put the full court press on the wife tonight. :lol:


----------



## Danaxxmiller (Jan 28, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> this thread has me thinking....  now i am going to have to put the full court press on the wife tonight. :lol:




Sorry Grassi21 couldn't  help myself


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 28, 2009)

Danaxxmiller said:


> Sorry Grassi21 couldn't  help myself



:lol:  you obviously haven't met my wife.  i think she is putting our son down to sleep now...


----------



## Danaxxmiller (Jan 28, 2009)

Lol


----------



## tjf67 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thongs are hot PERIOD!!!      Andzy is creepy


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 28, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> Andzy is creepy



+1 million


----------



## andyzee (Jan 28, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> Thongs are hot PERIOD!!!      Andzy is creepy



Wow, thank you!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 5, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> Thongs are hot PERIOD!!!      Andzy is creepy



times infinity..


----------



## Geoff (Feb 6, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> :lol:  you obviously haven't met my wife.  i think she is putting our son down to sleep now...


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 6, 2009)

less than $8 on steepandcheap right now.


----------



## severine (Feb 6, 2009)

:lol: I always laugh about athletic thongs. While I take no issue with them in general, I can't imagine it being all that comfortable while doing something active. That could really cause some pulling.

Then again, maybe I don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 8, 2009)

severine said:


> :lol: I always laugh about athletic thongs. While I take no issue with them in general, I can't imagine it being all that comfortable while doing something active. That could really cause some pulling.
> 
> Then again, maybe I don't know what I'm talking about.



A couple of my super active office staff members swear by them.  LLLOOONNNGGG story as to how I know this


----------

